# The Parish Church Model



## Pergamum (Oct 7, 2010)

I am looking for information on the parish church model. 

In the Middle Age it seemed that a parish controlled a certain geographical location and was responsible for the welfare of the people in that area. Also, in Catholic areas this still seems to be the case.


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 7, 2010)

Chalmers developed some excellent material and ministry concerning the parish model. I don't have the links handy, but there is a good bit on the web about him and how he developed his ministry.


----------



## dannyhyde (Oct 7, 2010)

Michael Ives, a graduate of Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary, and pastor of the Presbyterian Reformed Church of East Greenwich, has a blog devoted to Chalmers' model of parish ministry: West Port Experiment


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 7, 2010)

Ye parish model is still alive and well in the Church of England


----------



## eqdj (Oct 7, 2010)

I've been a big fan of the Parish model ever since reading this article by Anthony Bradley in '06 Why I Go To My Church: It's 2 Miles From My Kitchen and I Don't Worship the Idol of Personal Preferences - The Institute

Recently I was pointed to this article on Founders A Short Treatise Concerning a True and Orderly Gospel Church -- Griffith

A SHORT TREATISE CONCERNING a True and Orderly GOSPEL CHURCH
by BENJAMIN GRIFFITH
published by the Philadelphia Baptist Association, 1743



> OF THE ADMISSION OF CHURCH MEMBERS
> From which considerations, it appears the reasonable duty of every believer to give himself a member to such an orderly church as is most conveniently situated, that is, meeting nighest the place of his or her residence, for which there are these apparent reasons.
> (1.) For men to give themselves members of a distant church, when another of the same faith and gospel order is nigher, is for such a person to put himself under a necessity of neglecting the ordinary appointed meetings of that church, whereof he is a member, and whereof the particular charge is given, Heb. 10:25. that he might attend and wait in the use of God’s appointed means, for his edification by the ministry of that church.
> (2.) Such puts himself under a wilful necessity to neglect his duty of care over, and constant communion with his fellow members, and wilfully deprives himself of their care over him, advice, christian conversing, and brotherly loving instructions and counsels, that by the blessing of God might increase his knowledge, grace and comfort.
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 7, 2010)

Parish Presbyterian in Franklin, Tennessee is distinctly modeled as a parish ministry. George Grant is the pastor there and is a wealth of knowledge on the concept. Here is their website:Parish Presbyterian Church / Parish Pres Home. There is a page containing a very simple and excellent description of parish ministry.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 7, 2010)

Enrique, so what implications does your Benjamin Griffith quote have regarding the plethora of micro-presbyterian denominations in the US, and the fact that many folks on the PB will drive 45 minutes and pass many other presbyterian bodies in order to go to the church of their own choice? How much does one need to differ with a local church before they "shop elsewhere"?

---------- Post added at 02:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 AM ----------

What are the other models of the church? And why did the parish model seem to (mostly) fall out of favor?

---------- Post added at 02:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 AM ----------

What are the other models of the church? And why did the parish model seem to (mostly) fall out of favor?


----------



## Edward (Oct 7, 2010)

Pergamum said:


> Also, in Catholic areas this still seems to be the case.



In this area, there are a few Roman parish churches, but most do not follow geographical boundaries. Most are now modeled on the protestant megachurches, with similar attendance numbers.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Oct 7, 2010)

The parish church model was a natural out-working of the diocesan/episcopal model of church government. And it assumes (I believe) a union of church and state.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Oct 8, 2010)

The parish model continues in Scotland as well, even though church and state are not officially linked. The Church of Scotland has a congregation in every parish. Nowadays several parishes are linked however. One of the beauties of the parish model is that it is designed to serve the community in which it is located. It does not mean that every person in the parish is automatically a member of the church- or at least it shouldn't. The church will provide pastoral care for everyone within the bounds of the parish. 
Now part of the problem exists in that what happens if the church in your parish is not evangelical. I was not part of the parish system in Scotland because I was a member of the Free Church which is not the National Church. So when I lived in Glasgow my local parish church was not evangelical. Had I wanted to be part of the Church of Scotland and be an evangelical I would have needed to have gone to a neighboring parish. As far as I am aware there is not a problem in the Church of Scotland with being a member of a congregation beyond your own parish boundaries. 
As Lawrence mentioned George Grant of Franklin, TN is an expert on Chalmers and a proponent of the parish system.


----------



## eqdj (Oct 8, 2010)

Pergamum said:


> Enrique, so what implications does your Benjamin Griffith quote have regarding the plethora of micro-presbyterian denominations in the US, and the fact that many folks on the PB will drive 45 minutes and pass many other presbyterian bodies in order to go to the church of their own choice?


As a 1689'r I just don't go to the nearest Baptist Church, I go to the nearest 1689 Church.
I assume an OPC'r wouldn't go to the nearest Presbyterian Church (e.g., a PCUSA), but the nearest OPC.

I agree that the Paedo Parish Model is


C. M. Sheffield said:


> ... a natural out-working of the diocesan/episcopal model of church government. And it assumes (I believe) a union of church and state.


However as stated by Griffith their is a Credo Parish Model is consistent with Baptist Theology.


----------

